# Regular Season Game 47 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*​*Sunday, February 5, 12:00 p.m.*​






@







*ROCKETS*




































Alston /Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*KNICKS* ​



































Marbury / Richardson / Rose / Taylor / Curry​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to the road Sunday as they take on the New York Knicks at Madison Square Garden. Both teams were in action Friday as Houston (17-29) routed the Seattle SuperSonics 100-77, at Toyota Center and New York (14-31) fell to the Raptors 104-90, in Toronto.
> 
> Sunday will be the first of two meetings in eight days between these two teams as New York will travel to Houston Feb. 12 for a game at Toyota Center.
> 
> ...


I had nothing to do and wanted to post something, so here it is.
Should be a win since it's on the road. :rbanana:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Mebury didn't play in the last game,shoulder Rose just got traded he should bring max effort I'll be looking at Curry on Yao and TMac one of my fav players and oh good luck on beating the Knicks


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

Go Rox.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well we're back on the road so id say we should come out of NYC with the vistory


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jalen's first game as a Knick, could be either good or bad news. 

The Knicks can play great one game and absolutely stink it up the next. But if we just keep to our strengths and play like we did on Friday, this should be a win.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i can see chuck hayes going 20 and 10 this game :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope Jon Barry will be able to come back. He brings so much energy to the Rockets.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I predict a loss, this is one of those Sunday afternoon games where the visiting team is always hung over from a wild saturday night they had courtesy of Isiah Thomas. You know I really wouldnt doubt that he would do that to other teams, he really sucks.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I predict a loss, this is one of those Sunday afternoon games where the visiting team is always hung over from a wild saturday night they had courtesy of Isiah Thomas. You know I really wouldnt doubt that he would do that to other teams, he really sucks.


Since when you've been a Mr. Negativity :wink:
C'mon Rox, you guys have to pull this one off! Its a must! :boxing:
Good luck! blow'em out!:banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Of course we will win this one.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think alston is such a joy to watch. a great passer, the way he pushes the ball.

whats up with yao only getting 5 minutes?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> whats up with yao only getting 5 minutes?


JVG's using him in 5 minute bursts because his conditioning isn't where it should be. It's been pretty effective so far.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Chuck Hayes- 0 minutes


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what does curry have to do to get an offensive foul? im pretty sure lowering your shoulder and trying to bulldoze the defender isnt actually a post move.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Chuck Hayes- 0 minutes


Dke, Bowen, and Stro soak up all the mintues Yao Baxter and Hayes shouldve gotten :curse: WTF. 2 OFF rbs late into the 4th qtr, what a surprise Gumby sucks! If he keeps this rotation we won't have 20 wins by the AS Break!

No def box out by our froncourt players...
McGrady with 4 passes to Dke Stro one layup out that?
I couldn't give a crap about Jon Barry at this point, or Dke or Sura or Norris or Bowen. I don't care about anyone who won't help this team this year or the next? I care about our young guys improving, Head Hayes Baxter and chemistry w/ Yao Mac Alston.
If we lose this very boring unentertaining game, its Gumbys' fault for not playing a better rotation.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets win!!! 93-89 :rbanana:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> Dke, Bowen, and Stro soak up all the mintues Yao Baxter and Hayes shouldve gotten :curse: WTF. 2 OFF rbs late into the 4th qtr, what a surprise Gumby sucks! If he keeps this rotation we won't have 20 wins by the AS Break!
> 
> No def box out by our froncourt players...
> McGrady with 4 passes to Dke Stro one layup out that?
> ...



Hes just testing out rotations to see who should be put on the inactive list.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I missed the 2nd half, had no idea JVG was so serious about Yao being no where near to normal conditioning wise. Everyone and their mother knew McGrady would get it going in the 2nd half after a poor first half, but it's still dissapointing this team has no idea how to close games out. Everyone seems to stand around and wait for McGrady to make big plays.

Yao only played 10 or so minutes in the 2nd half, but how does he go without a basket?!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> Hes just testing out rotations to see who should be put on the inactive list.


I sure hope so. Sounds bad but it almost seems like we play better with a few of our bench players injured... so that way JVG doesn't have to mess around w/ our rotation like that. 

0 mins for Chuck, killed my fantasy team, booooooo!!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Stromile and Juwan did a good job, replacing Hayes and Baxter.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Stromile and Juwan did a good job, replacing Hayes and Baxter.


Gotta give Juwan his dues. The talk this season has been around our injuries and our rookies, and even with the PF position all the talk's been on Stro, Baxter, and Hayes. Meanwhile Juwan's been our one consistent starter who's providing us with double digit scoring every game. He's still got his flaws, but gotta give some props to the guy.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Glad we won!!:banana:but sadly,93pts are not enough to save my 'points'!
we should've taken it more easily!Wtf? Hayes was not playing? Yao got no pts in 2nd half? T-Mac with shooting-p 9-26? This will bring us no where! we cant count on old DWes playing each game like what he did today. We have to step up! :curse:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Gotta give Juwan his dues. The talk this season has been around our injuries and our rookies, and even with the PF position all the talk's been on Stro, Baxter, and Hayes. Meanwhile Juwan's been our one consistent starter who's providing us with double digit scoring every game. He's still got his flaws, but gotta give some props to the guy.


Absolutely, he's given us the leadership we need. If I remember correctly, he a captain, and he's doing a great job/


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

no chuck hayes = bittersweet victory


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i can see chuck hayes going 20 and 10 this game :biggrin:


crap i guess i was wrong


----------



## durvasa (Nov 16, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Gotta give Juwan his dues. The talk this season has been around our injuries and our rookies, and even with the PF position all the talk's been on Stro, Baxter, and Hayes. Meanwhile Juwan's been our one consistent starter who's providing us with double digit scoring every game. He's still got his flaws, but gotta give some props to the guy.


Howard was useful when McGrady and Yao were out, because we didn't have anyone else who has any skill in the post. And while I recognize he has a good attitude and is "professional," I can't say I'm happy with all the minutes he gets. He's still a poor defensive player and rebounder, and he's is a low-efficiency scorer. In general, we're usually much more effective with Swift or Hayes in there instead. 

Currently, per 48 minutes we're -5.5 with Howard on the court and +4.8 with him off, giving him the worst +/- for our team (second worst is Ryan Bowen).


----------

